# New Tripoli, PA - Blue Mountain



## Trufire06 (Dec 16, 2006)

:wave: :welcome: to At :wave3: Let me know if you need help with anything!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the offer! I have been bowhunting for four years now, and I have alot of questions... ALOT! I have a thread started where I ask about my setup, and what I should be doing, I'd appreciate any feedback. I'm not sure how to post links to my other threads yet, but it's called "shooting for a little more accuracy..."

Thanks trufire06,
God Bless


----------



## Trufire06 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'll check out your thread, just remember to fill out your profile information :wink:

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

*will do.*

Will do. Thanks again.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Joe. Have fun here.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks brother. I am glad to be here!


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

welcome to AT


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Hello, welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey,
I did my first 3D event up here in Kempton, PA over the weekend, and it was AWESOME!!!
To be honest, it was much better than I imagined. There were 50 targets, and I scored 403 out of a possible 500 points. I guess that's not that bad to start. I learned that I'll need to take some binoculars, and eventually break down and buy a rangefinder. I noticed how it immediately helped me in my yardage estimation skills, as well as situational shooting (downhill, uphill, I even had to kneel at one point). I only had my bow sighted in for 20 and 30 yards, so I had to do alot of guesstimating. My first line of order is to get my bow tuned correctly, then sight it in for 20,25,30,35,40 yds. 
Should I sight it in for 10 and 15 as well, or can i just shoot from the 20 yd. setting?
I also wanted to say that all of the other people were great, there were alot of really good shooters that weren't snobby at all, and they answered all of my questions happily. It was especially cool because I took my nephews with me. They are interested, and their dad is pretty much a deadbeet. I am glad that I can introduce them to this. Great experience!

Now then, get your weapons—your quiver and bow—and go out to the open country to hunt some wild game for me.
Genesis 27:3


----------



## swackhamer (May 24, 2005)

Hey Joe Hello frome Schnecksville


----------



## Texanjohn (Apr 16, 2007)

*Welcome*

Hey Joe , Great going on your first shoot! you will love it here . and hi to everyone from Kennett Square PA


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

Cool! Maybe we'll cross paths at a shoot one of these days!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

I hope this works, I am attaching a trail camera photo I got about two weeks ago. Thanks.


----------



## BigPoppa96 (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome fellow PA 'er.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks BigPoppa96.

Anyone else got any trail cam or other photos?

Is there a PA thread for that? I'd like to get in on it.

Thanks,


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

Link to trail camera thread:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=515846


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

Hello and welcome ............Is that next to Kunkletown ? There is some great hunting over there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm about 20 miles or so from Kunkletown. Yeah, alot of farmland, patchy woods. I'm pretty close to the base of the Blue mountain. Lots of turkey too! 
Some really nice buck on SGL 205, Outdoor life did segments on SGLs by area, and rated it one among the best in PA. The problem is, you can scout all you want. When the first day comes guys come out of the woodwork and all your plans go down the drain.
Two years ago I scouted over there heavily. I found a valley that tapered down to a flat by a creekbottom. There was several oak and other mast there, some really heavy trails converging by the flat going to a ridge which led to a bedding area. On the flat I found a rubline, and there was a deer trail that led to the water that looked like someone took a herd of cattle through there! I thought for sure I would get some action, until daylight came...
I heard several of what I thought to be deer moving on the ridge about 30 yards in front of me, then they stopped. About 30 seconds later I got a whiff of a Marlboro. Two guys decided to post up on the ground, didbn't even see me. they proceeded to smoke and talk while waiting for the deer, it was actually pretty funny! After a little while it got old, I climbed down and never went back. It's a pity too, i shot a nice 7 there the year before!


----------



## beararcher (Dec 19, 2006)

wecome and i live and hunt in kunkletown if you ever want to get together send me an e-mail. there are a lot of deer here and big bear. welcome


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

I know someone in Kunkletown, If I get time to hunt over that way, I will give you boys a shout. Lots of people hunting over here also (Port Jervis, NY), but not so much with the bow..:darkbeer:


----------



## beararcher (Dec 19, 2006)

bow send me an email if your around we'll get breakfast and swap stories.


----------



## BLEEDUM (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks Bleedum.

A get together/shoot or something like that sounds like fun. A good idea to ponder.


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey Joe, 

Welcome to to archery and AT, I am in Weisenburg Township area. Good luck with starting your new archery lifestyle. As far as gear goes I highly reccomend you visit Archery @ the Glenn in Allentown (610-791-7556) a first rate pro shop, they will get you setup right the first time and have a really nice indoor range. Tell them Les Sheaffer sent you. 

In general, take your time, learn the fundamentals, buy the best gear you can afford and practice alot, the rest will take care of itself. 

Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

Les,
Thanks. I will definitely mention that you sent me the next time I go to the Glenn!

I bought my AR31 used from a buddy that got it new at the Glenn. I later made the mistake of taking my bow to someone that does not deal with AR, and is kind of out of touch with the newer bow technology, and had my bow restrung in an emergency situation. When I got it back, I was in a hurry and did not shoot the bow before hunting the next day. I still remember watching my arrow pass right under the belly of a good 8. I then discovered the string was off the side of the cam. Luckily I wasn't hurt. I learned a few good lessons that day. I went over to the Glenn, and the were nice enough to restring my bow and tune it before the following Saturday so I could shoot it before hunting a few days later. They did a great job, and the Father took me to the range inside to shoot for a little and try it out. That's one guy that is a wealth of information.

Lesson 1: Shoot the bow for a few days before hunting with it to allow stretch and make sure everything is okay.
Lesson 2: Don't be cheap, and go to the professionals if you want profeessional performance and results.


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey Joe, 

Glad to hear John, Brian and Tom got you squared away, they are the only guys I let touch my bow when I dont want or have time to work on them myself. 

They run a real good indoor winter league, a great way to stay sharp in the off season, I reccomend you sign up this coming winter. (Shooting starts in January) I shoot the unlimited league. 

Good luck this coming season, only 3 months away......

Les


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah, I can't wait for this season. I got a trail camera this year, and I have posted(below) the link to a pic I got off of it last month. I hope I see him this year!
Thanks again,


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks, good to be here!


----------



## TED WILLIAMS (Jun 13, 2006)

*Welcome To A/t*

WELCOME FROM MISSISSIPPI:elch::welcomesign:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks Ted, you don't happen to play any baseball, do you???
:wink:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

:welcome: to AT :wave:


----------



## Junior. (Mar 23, 2006)

:welcome: to AT hope you enjoy it


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks guys.
Junior, Tombstone is a kick ass movie!

Kid, is that your vehicle in your profile?

Here's a latest pic from my trail cam, I am too excited...


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Bachflock, and thank you and God bless you for your community service!


----------

